# Do you need Snow Removal in MN Metro



## Fishman

Shamrock Commercial Snow Removal has over 120 pieces of commercial snow removal equipment on-site in the Minneapolis/St.Paul area. Equipment includes Rotary 600 horse power snow blowers, 12' to 26' box plows and pusher plows, 12' to 16' hydro turns, skid steers with 2 yard buckets and steel brushes, cat with plow, sand trucks, 25 man sidewalk crew and over 200 of the 50 yard Roll Off Boxes with tractors to load, unload, and transport.

Also have Metro dumpsite!! If you need snow removed or assistance on a job you have bid, please call the owner of Terry O'Brien the owner of Smamrock for 35 years at 320-320-815-2342 or assistant Tim at 320-760-5014


----------



## ryde307

If this is Terry hello. This is Joe with C&C Lawns from southdale. I have some pics of alot of your equipment if you want them up. Otherwise see you out at the lots tonight.


----------



## parnellyj

*****s!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wizardsr

Huh? You're servicing the metro from Alexandria?

Anyway, how does $20/hr sound? Me and my guys will just stay home and drink, sleep, and open presents this event!


----------



## Camden

wizardsr;922418 said:


> Huh? You're servicing the metro from Alexandria?
> 
> Anyway, how does $20/hr sound? Me and my guys will just stay home and drink, sleep, and open presents this event!


Have you ever seen this guy's operation? This guy knows how to get it done. Here's their website in case you need some proof ---> http://customboardwalks.com/_includes/snowplow.htm


----------



## iceyman

real nice stuff u got there


----------



## wizardsr

Camden;922734 said:


> Have you ever seen this guy's operation? This guy knows how to get it done. Here's their website in case you need some proof ---> http://customboardwalks.com/_includes/snowplow.htm


I've seen shamrock roll-offs around, didn't know it was the same company...

I just don't understand how one goes about servicing accounts that are 2 hours away...


----------



## ryde307

I plow as a sub for Terry and shamrock. It is by far the biggest snow opperation I have seen or beena part of. My understanding is they come here for work cause this is where it is when you have that much equipment. They come and stay down here for the storms, he is just based out of Alexandria.


----------



## AiRhed

You know you've got a big job when you're ramping snow with a d7 or d9 cat...

You also know you've made it big when you plow with a Sicard.


----------



## In2toys

Holy balls...


----------



## snowman55

seems impressive but I gotta ask if shamrock is so successfull why are they advertisising for work before the biggest storm in decades? can we say lost accounts?


----------

